# IKI JIME



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Found this site, worth the read if you intend to keep a fish to eat

http://www.ikijime.com/


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great link.
I always kill my fish this way, the picks of the brain location is interesting, the salmon brain is quite far back.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I would love to use this method but all the fish I catch mustn't have a brain, well I can never find it!


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

Angler jime


----------



## Aerocaster (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you, very interesting and well presented site. Do you know who sponsors the site? Is it the spike manufacturer?


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Aerocaster said:


> Do you know who sponsors the site? Is it the spike manufacturer?


Not sure to be honest. Did notice the Youtube clip was from one of the fishing mags ???


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Berger said:


> Angler jime


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What a brilliant site, thanks for posting!

I just realised how far back a Barramundi's brain is, no wonder I could never kill them instantly! Everyone who wants to do humanely kill fish should familiarise themselves with the species they usually catch.


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

I ask the question there is nothing mentioned on there about bleeding fish I've always bleed fish to kill them it makes the eating quality better and a quick slice around the throat and they bleed out in under a minute I understand this might not be a good idea in a kayak but the item wasn't invented for kayakers so I'm throwing this out there


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

ryan said:


> I ask the question there is nothing mentioned on there about bleeding fish I've always bleed fish to kill them it makes the eating quality better and a quick slice around the throat and they bleed out in under a minute I understand this might not be a good idea in a kayak but the item wasn't invented for kayakers so I'm throwing this out there


The fisheries bioloigist in the video below recommends a quick spike to brain then immediatley cut the throat to bleed and place in an ice slurry for the best way to care for your catch


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I also kill fish by bleeding them. My few attempts at spiking and hitting on the head have resulted in poor animal welfare outcomes so have stuck to bleeding. Now that I know how far back to spike the barra, ill be trying it again.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Letting them die by bleeding isn't as good for the quality of the flesh because the fish gets stressed. It's meant to be better to kill it and then bleed it immediately.
If in doubt about where to spike, you can put a cut length ways in the top of the head to cover a bigger area.
I have found that if the fish dies instantly they remain floppy but if they take longer to die the body goes stiff.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

point to note - i killed a big flatty through the brain, she went perfect floppy (had an audience of onlookers so was happy), then gutted her immediately, and we found the heart still beating... so they will bleed out by their own pumping once brain dead...

where i aim for flatties is like an equilateral triangle where the eyes are the bottom edge, and here the two other sides meet is the point to target - hope this makes sense?

interestingly - DPI Victoria links to the site the OP has posted 

http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/agriculture/a ... al-welfare


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> Letting them die by bleeding isn't as good for the quality of the flesh because the fish gets stressed. It's meant to be better to kill it and then bleed it immediately.
> If in doubt about where to spike, you can put a cut length ways in the top of the head to cover a bigger area.
> I have found that if the fish dies instantly they remain floppy but if they take longer to die the body goes stiff.


rigor mortis

Notice how the professional tuna fisherman slice the throat to bleed after the brian spike
Nezevic had a link a while ago

The head slice is also common in smaller species where the fisherman is knowledgeable about looking after the product


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,
Am thinking the "Ikeboard" might be a handy device for managing flatties that think they're tail walking marlin ???
Anybody used the "Ikeboard" ? If so, are they good ?
Anybody know if they are available in Oz ?
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I usually slice the throat then break the neck. Is Iki Jime likely to be more effective?


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Junglefisher said:


> I usually slice the throat then break the neck. Is Iki Jime likely to be more effective?


i think a *properly executed* brain spike (iki jime) method would certainly be more effective at reducing the trauma/stress a fish experiences compared to having its throat cut (sliceing a fish throat does not immediately kill a fish) then its spine twisted/contorted until it snapped...

the trick is to hit the brain perfectly first go...


----------

